# butterflies



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is getting closer to the "ready to quilt" pile. 










I've run into a problem - what to do for the border/binding?

The original plan did not include sashing, however since I have an assortment of panels, when I put the pieced blocks next to the panels, the pieced butterflies lost distinction, and it was hard to "see" the butterflies. So I added the sashing, using the same fabric that is the background of the butterflies - I like the results, however I've used fabric up now.

Yesterday, I bought some dark rose/pink and while it's a good match with the colors of the sashing, it does not go with the quilt over all. I did not have it all assembled when I picked out that color.

I think maybe a very light rose may work - or maybe it should be something in the light blue scheme. I'm going to take it back up to the local quilt show (second day of a two day sale).

And of course, after getting it all together, I noticed I have two of the same fabric panels right next to each other - so that will be getting changed. I have a lot of extra panels (and butterflies) so I don't have to remove two to make the switch.

I'm also considering removing the red "bullseye" butterfly. It seems to stand out too much. When I laid these out, I pulled out several that I felt stood out too much, and considered pulling this one, but didn't. I have about 25 extra butterfly blocks, so I can easily swap it too.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

When I looked at it, I would say small black frame and then a wider butterfly border


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful! I was going to suggest black also. Can't wait to see it when you het it done.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think a narrow black border would work too. And I have enough of the fabric that I used for the butterfly bodies to use too.

I think I may do piano keys using the butterfly fabric for a second border. I tried several solids, but nothing seemed to really pull it all together. I won't have time to get to it for a while, so I can let it sit for a while.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Macy, I love the butterflies. Did you make up the pattern or do you have one you would share. I love it!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I found a paper pieced one and modified it as I didn't want to paper piece this. I also machine appliqued the bodies (and antenna) on afterwards. I'll see if I can find my notes. 

It's two halves with a seam down the middle top to bottom. The fun part was fussy cutting to get similar patterns on the wings - especially since they should be mirror images.


----------

